# I can't believe I bought a $2000 prime.



## martinelliminimo (Jan 22, 2012)

So I just purchased the 85L ii a couple days ago from BH and it came out to a total of $1860. And while I'm anticipating it's arrival, I'm like... "man, that's really expensive." Could have bought a Philip Bloom Pocket Dolly, 85 1.8 and a 135L w/ that money. Theses stupid mind games big companies use against you.... I have an L addiction.


----------



## ejenner (Jan 22, 2012)

Nah, I recently got the TS-E 17mm. An _manual_ focus prime for more than that! But I think I know how you feel. The TS-E was the first lens I bought where I had more trepidation than excitement after pressing the 'buy' button. I just knew I had to have it though.

So I actually have the Sigma 1.4, and while I'm keeping it, it's 50/50 whether the 1.2L would have been worth the extra.

It's $2000 for a reason which you will know about when you shoot it. You'll forget about the money, but always feel amazed at the shots!

There are some lenses that almost no-one ever regrets buying, and the 1.2L is pretty much in than league.


----------



## m3tek44 (Jan 22, 2012)

$2K is a lot of $$$. For some it will bring foods/clothes/etc.... I too feel guilty spending sooo much money on camera equipment but when I see those "beautiful" pictures of my kids and people asking questions I forget how I much I've spent$$$. After all I only live once.....


----------



## katwil (Jan 22, 2012)

I find that the only lenses I regret buying are the ones that go to the back of the shelf in a year or so after I’ve upgraded. Sigma 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DG OS anyone?


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 22, 2012)

You will get over the buyer's remorse quickly when you see what you can create with it, I am sure.

Enjoy


----------



## Halfrack (Jan 22, 2012)

The Canon 85L ii has caused heartbreak for those who have to return it. Thankfully, I snagged one and while I don't use it as much right now, it is a lens that will last for more than a few body upgrades.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 22, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase, I'm sure you won't regret it once you've used it a few times


----------



## 00Q (Jan 22, 2012)

In another world where the fast aperatures do not exist, where there is only the 85mm 1.8. We are all drooling over the sharpness of this lens. Damn canon, damn technology and damn to be living in this age!


----------



## vuilang (Jan 22, 2012)

wait till you go for the 200 f2IS.... this feeling is like 10 times more


----------



## Cosk (Jan 22, 2012)

Shop around a bit for a Leica... I bought my 85L after *almost* convincing myself that I needed an M9 and a couple lenses. Man, I saved a ton of cash by getting that 85L and 35L. Besides, you can always return it for 30 days, and they're going for $1600 on eBay... so really, you only paid $260 for that lens... (at least that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## JR (Jan 22, 2012)

Dont worry Martin you will not regret it! I got mine a little over a year ago and never regret it (except for a few hours after I actually paid for it but that regret was all gone as soon as I started shooting with that lens). Seriously I have lived for over a year with only the 85 1.2L II and the 50 1.2L and was quite happy. Even now that I have picked up a few more L prime (I guess I have the same L addiction you have ) I still find the 85L quite special.

You will see it is well worthed. Enjoy!

Jacques


----------



## sheedoe (Jan 22, 2012)

It is a big chunk of cash for a glass. But it really does perform. I think dollies and sliders are way too overpriced, but thats just me. Just think of it this way. You can get years of good great photos with this lens and then if you want, you can sell it without much loss. These lenses hold their value quite well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been pretty good about factoring possible future regret into my purchases. When I'm uncertain about whether or not I'll want to keep a lens long term, I buy it used (some advocate renting, but I'm not inclined as I think it's a waste of funds). I did that with the 200/2.8 II, 300/4 IS, and 70-300 DO, all of which I subsequently sold (and careful buying meant I actually made a profit overall, much better than the loss from renting, and I got to try them out very thoroughly).

About the 85L - bought new and NO regrets.


----------



## Caps18 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am going through the same thing right now trying to decide to get the 17mm TS-E or not.

The one thing that I purchased and haven't gotten my money's worth is the 580 flash. It is my fault though because I haven't spent the time to learn how it works.


----------



## mreco99 (Jan 22, 2012)

totally understand that feeling my friend, after recently buying the canon 5dMk2, 70-200Mk2, 100mm macro and the 24-70 all in one go! i kept talking to myself saying, "what the hell are you doing, how can you spend that much on talking a photo" lol. My wife was more like, go for it.
Anyway 3 months on and the pain is over but the pleasure still remainds. Just got to be careful to only spend what you can afford, and dont get sucked into the "i must have it" habit.
Selling images funds my habit, so that was my only justification.


----------



## zim (Jan 22, 2012)

_"My wife was more like, go for it."_

what the hell....... seriously????  

does she have a sister ;D ;D


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 22, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> So I just purchased the 85L ii a couple days ago from BH and it came out to a total of $1860. And while I'm anticipating it's arrival, I'm like... "man, that's really expensive." Could have bought a Philip Bloom Pocket Dolly, 85 1.8 and a 135L w/ that money. Theses stupid mind games big companies use against you.... I have an L addiction.



It's an awesome lens, but you mentioning what you could have had instead is making me question my owning one haha. I haven't actually paid $2k for a prime, although the 14L II and 85L II both retail for around that. 

I don't' think I could ever have brought myself to pay $2000+ for the 14L II, but for $1100 I was all over it.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 22, 2012)

sheedoe said:


> It is a big chunk of cash for a glass. But it really does perform. I think dollies and sliders are way too overpriced, but thats just me. Just think of it this way. You can get years of good great photos with this lens and then if you want, you can sell it without much loss. These lenses hold their value quite well.



I agree, I try to look at lens purchases as me "renting" them with a full price deposit on them. I know that if I ever need to "return" them, it's only a few clicks on Craigslist away.


----------



## mreco99 (Jan 22, 2012)

zim said:


> _"My wife was more like, go for it."_
> 
> what the hell....... seriously????
> 
> does she have a sister ;D ;D



lol she does, a twin, and couldnt be more different.


----------



## Jim K (Jan 22, 2012)

$2K isn't TOO bad, you could be into wildlife & birds. My 500 f/4L IS cost $6400 + the Gitzo & Wimberley. Thought about that for a LONG time but didn't like the idea of standing in 3ft deep water with the 'gators to get the nesting Anhingas and GBH down at Viera.

Enjoy it, I love my purchase.


----------



## photophreek (Jan 22, 2012)

The quickest way to get over that "what the hell did I just do" feeling regarding the purchase of the 85L II is to attach it to your camera and just stare at it.


----------



## Kernuak (Jan 22, 2012)

photophreek said:


> The quickest way to get over that "what the hell did I just do" feeling regarding the purchase of the 85L II is to attach it to your camera and just stare at it.


Nah, there is a quicker way...stare _through_ it instead.
I spent quite a long time debating on paying £3300 for the 300 f/2.8, then it went up by £500. Luckily, I found a used (barely, apparently it had been taken out of the case twice) mint copy for £2800 (about $4500). Needless to say, I didn't think very long that time.


----------



## RobertG. (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi, I know the feeling very well. In November I bought the TS-E 24L II, my most expensive lens so far. For months I wanted this lens but a new one costs about 1900€ (~$2500). To get a used one is almost impossible. Then I found an ebay auction one night and did not think twice. I got it used for 1640€ (~ $2000). It came from a small camera shop which opened the box maybe once or twice. The lense arrived in a perfect condition and I couldn't tell it from a new one. After the first shots I'm really in love with the lense and never gonna sell it again. The lens is worth every cent and will probably last a lifetime. And I can sell it for them price like I bought it...

When I bought my first DSLR in a kit (450D + EF-S 18-55 + EF-S 55-250) I was much more sure to spend the 800€, although with an income of a student it was a lot of money for me. I never did regret more a purchase than this one. The 450D is great but both lenses were a totally waste of money... Since this purchase I bought all new lenses and even my 5D Mark II as used. It saved me a lot of money (20-40% depending how lucky I was) and the loss is not that great if I regret a purchase once again.


----------



## EYEONE (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang. Man, I took the plunge about a year ago and bought a 24-70mm and 70-200mm f2.8 IS II. Looking back I wish I'd gotten two primes. Probably the 85mm f1.2. That thing is beautiful.

One day I'll be a prime shooter except for the 70-200mm. I'd love to have 24mm f1.4, 50mm f1.2, 85mm f1.2 and 135mm f2.

I understand regret but what a great lens man. Congrats.


----------



## Axilrod (Jan 26, 2012)

RobertG. said:


> Hi, I know the feeling very well. In November I bought the TS-E 24L II, my most expensive lens so far. For months I wanted this lens but a new one costs about 1900€ (~$2500). To get a used one is almost impossible. Then I found an ebay auction one night and did not think twice. I got it used for 1640€ (~ $2000). It came from a small camera shop which opened the box maybe once or twice. The lense arrived in a perfect condition and I couldn't tell it from a new one. After the first shots I'm really in love with the lense and never gonna sell it again. The lens is worth every cent and will probably last a lifetime. And I can sell it for them price like I bought it...
> 
> When I bought my first DSLR in a kit (450D + EF-S 18-55 + EF-S 55-250) I was much more sure to spend the 800€, although with an income of a student it was a lot of money for me. I never did regret more a purchase than this one. The 450D is great but both lenses were a totally waste of money... Since this purchase I bought all new lenses and even my 5D Mark II as used. It saved me a lot of money (20-40% depending how lucky I was) and the loss is not that great if I regret a purchase once again.



For anyone else looking for a good used deal on the TS-E 24mm, Lensrentals sells them quite often, they actually have one now : http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon-ts-e-24mm-f3.5l-ii-serial-number-12996


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 26, 2012)

it´s cheap compared to my sound system...

you get what you pay for.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 26, 2012)

martinelliminimo said:


> So I just purchased the 85L ii a couple days ago from BH and it came out to a total of $1860. And while I'm anticipating it's arrival, I'm like... "man, that's really expensive." Could have bought a Philip Bloom Pocket Dolly, 85 1.8 and a 135L w/ that money. Theses stupid mind games big companies use against you.... I have an L addiction.



I spent over 5,000 on a prime last summer...


----------



## BornNearDaBayou (Jan 27, 2012)

I nearly freaked out when I dropped $1,300 for my 35L. Ha. It is so worth it, though. What an amazing piece of glass. 

I probably would have found the 85/1.2 Mk 1, or the Sigma 85 1.4. That's just me, though. Also, the 135/2.0 is supposed to be every bit as good as the 85/1.2. I think you will greatly enjoy this lens and knowing how it holds such great value, you didn't really lose a dime. Well, maybe a dime but you catch my drift. 

Enjoy and post some pics when you can. I wanna see that Excellent Color Rendition of the 85L. I know my 35L produces some amazing shots. I love the colors and contrasts


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Jan 27, 2012)

In Asia country, for let's say 2k our local currency, we only get to buy 10-22mm type of lens or the 17-40L f4. To buy something like the 85mm f1.2 is like 7.5k. More that an average salary of 3k.


----------



## BlueMixWhite (Jan 27, 2012)

http://shashinki.com/shop/-c-82_24.html?filter_id=6&amp;sort=2a

Here's the link to lens prices in my country. The conversion is around USD1 = RM3.15


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jan 27, 2012)

if you got the money then there is no issue i suppose XD i envy if anything. the lens will have amazing glass thats for sure so not to worry! id be hyped. but sad too that it was 2 grand. so i know what you mean actually.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jan 27, 2012)

Speaking of good deals on CL, I saw a Nikkor AF-S 600mm f/4 IF-ED II on CL this morning in St Louis for $1800. The ad is gone now, and was the original owner with case and I believe it also said he has the original receipt from B&H. Could have turned that into $3000-5000 in no time.


----------

